# your favorite creatine and why?



## nova1970sb (Jan 13, 2010)

i just went through a 6.7lb jug of celltech hardcore, the fella at  gnc swore by it. i really didnt like it, i dont fell it helped at all. i was suggested by a friend to use kre alkalyn, so i am considering that. creatine is the only supplement i take, i used to use endocre 3 and loved it, but they stopped making it. so what do you guys recomend?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2010)

just use regular micronized creatine. do a search. this has been discussed quite a bit. Will Brink has posted some pretty interesting articles on this site regarding creatine. GNC is worthless, get your sups online. way cheaper.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2010)

Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 13, 2010)

I use Nature's Best perfect creatine(monohydrate) it's more expensive than most, but i've never been disappointed in the quality of their products.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 13, 2010)

Iron-Tek

pure and inexpensive

That's all buy from them, BTW.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 13, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Iron-Tek
> 
> pure and inexpensive
> 
> That's all buy from them, BTW.



I used to buy their whey many years ago. 
It was so cheap and I was broke then so it was perfect.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> just use regular micronized creatine. do a search. this has been discussed quite a bit. Will Brink has posted some pretty interesting articles on this site regarding creatine. GNC is worthless, get your sups online. way cheaper.



Yup, google: "Creapure" or better yet, "micronized Creapure Creatine"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 27, 2010)

houseofmuscle 
higher ph level less acidic


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> houseofmuscle
> higher ph level less acidic



See:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/97198-creatine-graveyard.html

The facts shall set you free...


----------



## Moze (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been using Green Magnitude for a while now, because I love the taste.  But I just ordered a new supply of Higher Power micronized creatine.  Definitely a great price from:

Bodybuilding.com - Higher Power Micronized Creatine - Increase Lean Muscle Mass! On sale now!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 27, 2010)

WillBrink said:


> See:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/97198-creatine-graveyard.html
> 
> The facts shall set you free...


I AM SET FREE>>>>>>>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

nope..lol


----------



## JimDugba (Jan 28, 2010)

I love monohydrate. But I've been playing rugby and getting mad hamstring cramps which stopped once I stopped the mono. Was taking 5g before and after tho...

anyone tried other creatine and did it get rid of cramps?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 29, 2010)

JimDugba said:


> I love monohydrate. But I've been playing rugby and getting mad hamstring cramps which stopped once I stopped the mono. Was taking 5g before and after tho...
> 
> anyone tried other creatine and did it get rid of cramps?



drink more water while on creatine.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2010)

I always say if CM works for you and you like it stick with it, however if you feel that CM does not work for you and/or gives you GI issues, bloating, etc. then try CEE.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Neither seem to do too much for me. CM seems to benefit me more when I'm trying to lose weight and I can never seem to drink enough water when I'm taking CEE. Both make my muscles look a bit fuller but that's about it.


----------



## mmagiant (Jan 29, 2010)

Anything with Kre-Alkalyn......scientifically safer


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 3, 2010)

mmagiant said:


> Anything with Kre-Alkalyn......scientifically safer



What exactly is dangerous in creatine?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 3, 2010)

mmagiant said:


> Anything with Kre-Alkalyn......scientifically safer



False.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 3, 2010)

whatever is the cheapest. Plain old mono for me.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 3, 2010)

Plain old GNC Pro Performance Creatine Monohydrate.  $27 for 200  servings.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 3, 2010)

CREATINE MONOHYDRATE (MICRONIZED) 1000 GRAMS


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> whatever is the cheapest. Plain old mono for me.



Not all mono is created the same however:

What's In Your Creatine?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2010)

*Will*, have you ever used CEE?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 4, 2010)

Robert said:


> *Will*, have you ever used CEE?



Of course not.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2010)

so, for experienced trainers like myself who have used CM and it did nothing except bloat me and cause GI problems, yet CEE works for me great and I have no GI issues, as is the same for thousand of CEE users, do you think we are all having some kind of placebo effect? <sarcasm>


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 4, 2010)

Robert said:


> so, for experienced trainers like myself who have used CM and it did nothing except bloat me and cause GI problems, yet CEE works for me great and I have no GI issues, as is the same for thousand of CEE users, do you think we are all having some kind of placebo effect? <sarcasm>



As this topic has already been covered on this forum by myself, so going over all that again does not do us any good I think. My feelings/opinion. etc are covered well here, as well as my own site. To add to the pile:

J Int Soc Sports Nutr. 2009 Feb 19;6:6.

The effects of creatine ethyl ester supplementation combined with heavy resistance training on body composition, muscle performance, and serum and muscle creatine levels.

Spillane M, Schoch R, Cooke M, Harvey T, Greenwood M, Kreider R, Willoughby DS.

Department of Health, Human Performance and Recreation, Baylor University, Box 97313, Waco, TX 76798, USA. darryn_willoughby@baylor.edu.

ABSTRACT: Numerous creatine formulations have been developed primarily to maximize creatine absorption. Creatine ethyl ester is alleged to increase creatine bio-availability. This study examined how a seven-week supplementation regimen combined with resistance training affected body composition, muscle mass, muscle strength and power, serum and muscle creatine levels, and serum creatinine levels in 30 non-resistance-trained males.

In a double-blind manner, participants were randomly assigned to a maltodextrose placebo (PLA), creatine monohydrate (CRT), or creatine ethyl ester (CEE) group. The supplements were orally ingested at a dose of 0.30 g/kg fat-free body mass (approximately 20 g/day) for five days followed by ingestion at 0.075 g/kg fat free mass (approximately 5 g/day) for 42 days.

Results showed significantly higher serum creatine concentrations in PLA (p = 0.007) and CRT (p = 0.005) compared to CEE. Serum creatinine was greater in CEE compared to the PLA (p = 0.001) and CRT (p = 0.001) and increased at days 6, 27, and 48. Total muscle creatine content was significantly higher in CRT (p = 0.026) and CEE (p = 0.041) compared to PLA, with no differences between CRT and CEE.

Significant changes over time were observed for body composition, body water, muscle strength and power variables, but no significant differences were observed between groups.

*In conclusion, when compared to creatine monohydrate, creatine ethyl ester was not as effective at increasing serum and muscle creatine levels or in improving body composition, muscle mass, strength, and power.*

Therefore, the improvements in these variables can most likely be attributed to the training protocol itself, rather than the supplementation regimen.

Speaking of placebo effects, it's actually getting stronger in people, which is quite vexing to the pharm industry:

Placebos Are Getting More Effective. Drugmakers Are Desperate to Know Why.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 4, 2010)

I use to use the Creatine Mono.  Muscle Tech's and EAS.  I switched about a year ago to CEE and love it much better.  Don't get the bloat nor the cramps I use to get on the others.  Everyone is different on what you will  get on different supps.  Thing is, is to try a few different ones.  Buy the smaller containers and see which ones you like better.  Something you love will be something someone else hates.  

Also, stay away from GNC when buying supps.  Unless you like throwing your money away.  You can usually save half if not more by online shops.  Nutri Shop has two stores in my area and they will match online prices.  If you have one near you, you may want to visit  them and do some comparisons.  I am hoping they will cause other local retailers to drop their prices.  So far, they have not.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 4, 2010)

Best creatine product Ive ever taken was SizeOn.
They have a new formula out which is even better. 
Cant go wrong with SizeOn


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 4, 2010)

WillBrink said:


> Not all mono is created the same however:
> 
> What's In Your Creatine?



what if they show a cert. of analysis? Or is that bullshit?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> what if they show a cert. of analysis? Or is that bullshit?



Does not mean anything really. Simply use Creapure and know you are getting the good stuff. Problem solved.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> what if they show a cert. of analysis? Or is that bullshit?



COA's are not bullshit, however you would want to see it performed by an independent lab.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 4, 2010)

well i'll use what i have, if it's crap i'm only out 19 dollars


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

i've heard alot of good opinion on CELLMASS not the xt CELLMASS though,so i think i'm gonna try it out...heck can't beat out on grape powdered creatine! hehe


----------

